# Hm and female ct !!!



## joecool966 (Dec 25, 2012)

They just finish laying eggs and he dad seems to be doing a great job so far he picking up most of the eggs  i hope everthing go well now. Trying to get Hm with a little ct if thats possible.


----------



## Bailmint (Jun 15, 2013)

Gorgeous pair<3


----------



## joecool966 (Dec 25, 2012)

thx ill start posting picture when they hatch.


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

It might take a few generations to get the fins the way you want them. The pair look nice! I'm interested in how the first generation go!


----------



## joecool966 (Dec 25, 2012)

They hatch


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

Is the male taking care of them okay?


----------



## joecool966 (Dec 25, 2012)

He's doing a pretty good job i dont see any dead ones yet. I just order some mircoworm i hope i get it soon. Gonna have to start them with bbs first for the first couple feeding.


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

Good luck!


----------

